# Killer Clown update (pics)



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Dude......Damn! it looks great!
Did you build that clown facade?


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks Great!!!!!!!!


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Where in the world did you get the entrance? That is friggin awesome. Also if you could tell me how you built the candy cane poles. Did you use a blacklight to illuminate them?


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Wooooooow. just wow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Although I have been burning out on the clown for Halloween, I wanted to say this is so cool and awesome - may change my mind about clowns!


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

No response?


----------



## Zombie_Maiden (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you a Professional Haunter because that looks great.


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

That is insane. Love it. I know what I'm doing next year.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Ralleyx, great costume, I'd love to fly you over to the U.K , just so you can frighten the crap out of my oldest brother. He hates clowns, the big baby is scared of the toy clown from the poltergeist movie.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

VERY impressive.


----------



## YFZSTARR (Sep 18, 2011)

*Material*

Well, did you make or buy this? What is the material?


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Very cool and scary costume. Love the door way arch


----------



## YFZSTARR (Sep 18, 2011)

I am not sure if this is directed towards me.


----------



## johnlevy090 (Oct 18, 2014)

Any suggestions about costume site. I am still in search of some nice outfit for halloween.


----------



## johnlevy090 (Oct 18, 2014)

nothing as much time is going fast and I don't have time I want in one week


----------



## johnlevy090 (Oct 18, 2014)

I found some good collection in amazon. but they are not giving proper time of delivery but this site is given 25th of 0ctober the last date for guaranteed delivery before Halloween Is this one is good?? Hexder.com


----------



## philipus (Oct 18, 2014)

amazing


----------



## philipus (Oct 18, 2014)

This costume is really beatiful. and the price is excellent. this is good 
for girl, johnlevy
http://www.amazon.com/California-Costumes-Swashbuckler-Pirate-Costume/dp/B004UULJNS/

Thanks


----------

